# Sticky  NEW "CAR STEREO CLASSIFIEDS" FORUM



## Brahma Brian

*new forum --->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/47-car-stereo-classifieds/ *<---*

I have put in a great deal of effort to get this forum created for you guys, so *please use it when selling your Car Stereo items!*

If you have Car Stereo items for sale, or if you are looking to buy Car Stereo items, *ad's MUST be posted in the new forum!*

Please include in your topic title... *FS* if you have items for sale, *WTB* if you are wanting to buy items and *WTT* if you have items you want to trade for other items.

From this day forward, *I will only be leaving ONE DAY re-directs* to threads posted in the Car Stereo forum that I have to move to the Car Stereo Classifieds forum.

If you post your ad in the wrong forum (the one you are in now) then you don't see it when you come back, you can find it in the Car Stereo Classifieds forum, no excuses, no exceptions, *don't ask where it went.*

Also remember, the Car Stereo Classifieds forum follows the very same rules as all the other Classified forums do, *please read the rules.*

*rules --->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/47-car-stereo-classifieds/announcements.html *<---*


----------



## 79 cutty

Hell yeah....great idea! I find too many times car stereo stuff gets lost in the parts section, and never belonged in the Car Stereo Section! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian

79 cutty said:


> Hell yeah....great idea! I find too many times car stereo stuff gets lost in the parts section, and never belonged in the Car Stereo Section! :thumbsup:


EXACTLY! This should make things really organized for sure.

Also, while I'm thinking about it, if anyone has a current ad that is lost in the "Other Items" forum, feel free to link it here and I'll move it to the new forum for you!


----------



## All Out Customs

Thanks for your hard work. I believe this new topic will definitely help out a great deal for those that are selling car audio including us as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian

All Out Customs said:


> Thanks for your hard work. I believe this new topic will definitely help out a great deal for those that are selling car audio including us as well.:thumbsup:


It's what I do!
Both of your topics are still here too, be sure to keep them active! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian

UPDATE:

There is now a new sub-forum in the Car Stereo Classifieds, " *WTB Car Stereo Classifieds* " and is at the top of the forum.

Here is a direct link if you want to check it out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/51-wtb-car-stereo-classifieds/


----------



## Brahma Brian

Bumping this thread since apparently no one bothers to read it, I have had to move a LOT of posts in the last few days!


----------

